

Node.js Deployments with Docker, Dokku, and Digital Ocean - dscape
https://medium.com/code-adventures/438bce155dcb

======
e12e
Great article, a couple of comments:

    
    
      root@dinospace: wget -qO- \
      https://raw.github.com/progrium/dokku/master/bootstrap.sh \
      | sudo bash
    

First, if you're already logged in as root, there is no[1] need for sudo.
Secondly, I know this is how dokku recommends installing, but a) running wget
as root probably isn't the best idea, and b) pulling down a shell script and
running it as root is a _really_ bad idea. At least download the script and
check that you're running what you think you're doing (in fact, you'll see
that the script is just a short list of things, few of which needs to be run
as root).

    
    
      ana@local: cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub | \
      ssh root@dinosaurspaceships.org \
      “sudo gitreceive upload-key username”
    

Same thing - either give your regular user sudo privileges (and prepare to
have to enter your password, unless you specify to not need one -- in which
case that should be limited to eg the gitrecieve command) -- or just drop the
sudo.

I think docker is a great project, but I would like to see more support for
running it under different user(s) than root. Looks like I'm not the only one:

    
    
      https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/issues/1121
    

[1] sudo does some logging, but that is mainly helpful when it can log a
"useful" user name, not "root" \-- ie: you can see who broke the server, if
more than one person has sudo access.

------
sergiotapia
>Docker powered mini-Heroku in less than 100 lines of Bash

Can I use this to deploy Rails application like I do on Heroku, or is it
Nodejs only at the moment?

I'm currently in a limbo between WebFaction (VPS with some configuration hand
holding) and DigitalOcean (you're on your own).

~~~
andybak
I'm just making the same transition (except to Linode as I'm not ready to
trust DigitalOcean with production sites)

May I ask why you're moving away from Webfaction?

~~~
sergiotapia
I'm moving away from WebFaction because I'm afraid of the hand holding
limiting my growth when my website hits more users. Why are you moving away
from WebFaction?

~~~
andybak
I have multiple accounts on multiple servers. A few of those servers began to
suffer from a little bit too much downtime and I didn't get a satisfactory
response from Webfaction.

------
pbreit
Does it feel like Docker is picking up some steam right now? I like the
concept but am still wondering if Docker is a better approach than going
straight to the machine. How necessary is the 1GB droplet (vs 512mb)?

~~~
jpetazzo
You should be able to run with just 512 MB, as long as your app can do with
that. Docker itself as a tiny footprint, and containers have almost zero
overhead :-)

------
mattezell
Great read. I could see incorporating this into my stack... In any case, I was
happy to learn about each of the tools/projects mentioned within - especially
stoked about Docker!

------
cpursley
This is awesome. These are four technologies that I'm currently learning -
good timing.

------
andreypopp
Does that mean Ubuntu on DigitalOcean has Docker support out of the box?

